# Which city should GTA V take place in?



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

I think it should take place in Vice City.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Grand Theft Auto - Windy City

Some international cities like Rome, London, Toronto, Mexico City would be fun too.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Tokyo! would be fun...


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

^^ Tokyo might be good. Or Hong Kong too!


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

mrbojangles said:


> Grand Theft Auto - Windy City
> 
> Some international cities like Rome, London, Toronto, Mexico City would be fun too.


Windy City? What's that?


----------



## john kimble (Aug 21, 2011)

I think San Andreas (if thats how you spell it) was my favorite GTA of all.


----------



## Dead Leaves (Aug 20, 2011)

rapidfox1 said:


> Windy City? What's that?


Chicago


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

Oh yeah, it needs to be a non American city, Tokyo would be rockzorz! 

I can see London easy.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Rio...

Just because I want to pick up a brazillian hooker.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

I was actually thinking about this last night lol. I wasn't really thinking where it was going to take place. but how they were going to make it better.Like make it more bigger better graphics, Being able to fly to space. I would like it to take place in tokyo or london.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Somewhere that isn't depressing. GTAIV was so dull.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Tokyo or Rome. Somewhere it's not been before.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

SupaDupaFly said:


> I was actually thinking about this last night lol. I wasn't really thinking where it was going to take place. but how they were going to make it better.Like make it more bigger better graphics, *Being able to fly to space.* I would like it to take place in tokyo or london.


this

I want GTA meets Mass effect, there would be nothing better than to steal an aliens space ship and then crash it into another planet while the Green Lantern police attempt to stop you while you're pushing light speed on their asses

:clap


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

Tokyo wouldn't work for me. I visited several times. It's not nearly as exciting as it's portrayed in the animes. It doesn't have as much of a criminal or chaos element as other cities. Miami had coke. San andreas has south central. Tokyo has shinjuku and shinagawa. Not scary places. My vote is for Moscow or Petersburg. Tons of crime, chaos and corruption. Same with rio or mexico city. Beijing, Rome or Amsterdam could be cool too. If it's a stateside game, I geuss that Chicago would be the best choice.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Sydney would be funny, but unlikely.

I'd like it to be somewhere new.
Although It's probably best it stays set in the US.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Tokyo wouldnt really work for me. In fact, i dont think they should move out of the US. I'd like to see LA again or, this time in modern graphics. Chicago would work too. I liked the "depressive" tone of GTA IV too. I mean, you can play Saints Row if you are in just for the sillyness.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

Although I'd like to see it take place outside of the US for a change that's unlikely as a lot of Americans on gaming forums cry "boycott" whenever someone mentions it being done anywhere but America. A large number didn't even like Niko 'cause they couldn't understand his accent so I'm gonna keep it realistic and say back to gang-banging in LA for me.

But like Leave Me Alone said I want Rockstar to keep the darker tone and leave the goofiness to Saint's Row 3.

My ultimate wish though is for a female protagonist this time, specifically Catalina. She's like a female Tony Montana and her missions were funny as hell in San Andreas.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

A girl would be good.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

cleveland is the city where we come from so run, run


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

Innamorata said:


> A girl would be good.


Ever since I played Mass Effect as female Shepard, if I have a choice I play female first now. In reality most games offer up the same brunette male over and over and over again and playing a kick a** girl is a nice change of pace.

But at the risk of coming off like a feminist, Rockstar aren't really any good at portraying females in anything other than a superficial way (save for Catilina and Kate) so it's highly unlikely we'll get a girl this time.

One can dream though!


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

That's true, they only really seem to do ****ty girls or weak girls, no kick *** girls. It'd be great if they came up with a strong female lead at some point, but I'm not sure how popular that'd be, given that most GTA players appear to be male. I know if I'm playing a game then I'd rather play as a female given the choice, but that doesn't happen too often.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

Innamorata said:


> That's true, they only really seem to do ****ty girls or weak girls, no kick *** girls. It'd be great if they came up with a strong female lead at some point, but I'm not sure how popular that'd be, given that most GTA players appear to be male. I know if I'm playing a game then I'd rather play as a female given the choice, but that doesn't happen too often.


Exactly, the only kick a** girl Rockstar came up with is Catalina and you have to kill her at the end of 3. Then of all the romance options in GTA4, Kate is the only non-superficial/crazy girl Niko dates and she gets killed off too.

I'm guessing Sam and Dan Houser haven't met any decent women in their travels, lol.

Atleast Saints Row 2 offers up the option and in particular the latino voice for the female character is done really well, strong yet feminine.

I also worry that a female lead in GTA would have the game banned in Australia, Saints Row flys under the radar here but the censors in Oz love censoring GTA games.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

That's ridiculous about Australia!

They need to meet some decent women and get them to design characters. I hate that the only decent women get killed in the game. I bet if they did design a character, she'd just end up being a bimbo who's skinny with massive boobs anyway.


----------



## Einangra (Jul 28, 2010)

Anywhere as long as it's not America. I think we've seen quite enough of that place for a while. 

I know they'll go back to Vice City again though......*snore*


----------



## RandomObject (Aug 31, 2011)

New Orleans


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

Innamorata said:


> I bet if they did design a character, she'd just end up being a bimbo who's skinny with massive boobs anyway.


Ofcourse she'd be that type, like you said the target audience for GTA is mostly red blooded males so that would make a hot female guaranteed. I'm not gonna lie either, my female Saints Row character was built like a young J-Lo so I had something nice to look at whilst murdering, lol.

Seriously though most male protagonists are good looking buff types so that aspect goes both ways. Default male Shepard from Mass Effect is based on Dutch model Mark Vanderloo and I've heard quite a few females confess their crushes on Nathan Drake from the Uncharted series.

The male characters in games aren't short stocky bald guys like George from Seinfeld.

BTW I read recently that the gamer market is now at around 58% male and 42% female, you girls are catching up!


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Well that's good news.

She can be attractive, but why does attractive have to mean a bimbo with massive boobs? I think pretty and cool girls with attitude are far more attractive, like Amy Pond in Dr Who. She isn't a bimbo with massive boobs. Alice from Resident Evil is cool and people find her attractive. Heather from Silent Hill was also cool and not a bimbo.

I'm aware that I'm probably in the minority here though.


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

Not into GTA myself, but I got an excellent example of a strong female character in videogames. Brought to the silver screen by Sienna Guillory, here's one of my top video game crushes of all time:










I'm a pacifist, but the gun strapped to her thigh just does something for me.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

In a futuristic city with flying cars, bikes and laser rifles. Something a bit like the syndicate series.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

Innamorata said:


> Well that's good news.
> 
> She can be attractive, but why does attractive have to mean a bimbo with massive boobs? I think pretty and cool girls with attitude are far more attractive, like Amy Pond in Dr Who. She isn't a bimbo with massive boobs. Alice from Resident Evil is cool and people find her attractive. Heather from Silent Hill was also cool and not a bimbo.
> 
> I'm aware that I'm probably in the minority here though.


Sorry I forgot about the bimbo part, I meant to mention it as most of the girls in GTA could be classed as bimbo's. Truthfully the idea that most guys are attracted to bimbo's is nonsense and as for GTA I'm thinking a female protagonist who can carry out executions, drug deals etc whilst being a bimbo probably wouldn't make much sense, not believable really.

That's why I mentioned Catalina, as she's far from a bimbo and is quite calculating and a more ballsy type female who'd be a believable lead.


----------



## Kusjmamire (Aug 20, 2011)

rapidfox1 said:


> I think it should take place in *Vice City*.


Oh my god. YES Give me GTA 5 in Vice City and i will go CRAZY.
I get lovely feelings thinking of GTA Vice City. I still think it is the best GTA ever.

I prefer it anytime over all the other GTA's, despite the graphics.

Nothing beats the cool Vice City-atmosphere..

The pink lights, the 80s music, the 80's gangsters, the flashy nightclubs with the Margarita's, the pretty girls..:boogie

*Love love love* for *Vice City*


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Misanthropic79 said:


> Sorry I forgot about the bimbo part, I meant to mention it as most of the girls in GTA could be classed as bimbo's. Truthfully the idea that most guys are attracted to bimbo's is nonsense and as for GTA I'm thinking a female protagonist who can carry out executions, drug deals etc whilst being a bimbo probably wouldn't make much sense, not believable really.
> 
> That's why I mentioned Catalina, as she's far from a bimbo and is quite calculating and a more ballsy type female who'd be a believable lead.


Yes, that'd be cool. I just don't like bimbos or women with completely out of proportion boobs. Curvy women with attitude and intelligence who are attractive are fine. Bit like the example that Shy gave.


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)

Misanthropic79 said:


> I also worry that a female lead in GTA would have the game banned in Australia, Saints Row flys under the radar here but the censors in Oz love censoring GTA games.


Gender has NEVER played a role in a game being refused classification in Australia and it never will.

Anyway, I always used to say that I'd like a GTA IV set in the Wild West, but then they went and made that with Red Dead Redemption. So I think I'd probably be happy with anything. Maybe something with some outer suburbia or rural areas like San Andreas.

I'd also like them to avoid doing the whole Italian/American mafia thing again. I really like how GTA IV had some originality with the story of a Russian immigrant, then the Irish/American gangs, but the last third of the game was just retreading the same old thing they've being doing since the beginning. It was like they had this really great vision for the game, but they just reached a point where they said "Ah screw it, chuck in some mafia guys and shady government types and call it a day".


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I think it would be kind of cool, if it was something on motive of the new Call of Juarez. War on drugs, kartel, trafficing and that sort of thing. The more open enviroment would be more suitable for this kind of thing though, more like San Andreas. Maybe even some locations of Mexico.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

london. in 1969.


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

I think they should return to San Andreas with an unrelated character like Tommy Vercetti, but I'd be fine with Vice City.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

sleepytime said:


> ^^ Tokyo might be good. Or Hong Kong too!


It would be a good change i think  Yakuza is a bit like that but its more like a rpg than a gta game, just a rpg involving gangs.

Id like it if they made a Gta in London but modelled after the city, like Driver San Francisco it would be really nice if I ever went there knowing directions around the city from just playing Gta.
-- I heard its in hollywood as well so if its true it probably will be similar to vice city (I can't remember Vice City much but I looked at the wiki a while ago and there seems to be alot of film sets in Vice city.

And off topic but I seen the word Amy Pond in the thread and I think you look like Amy Pond Innamorata


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

ShyGuy86 said:


> Not into GTA myself, but I got an excellent example of a strong female character in videogames. Brought to the silver screen by Sienna Guillory, here's one of my top video game crushes of all time:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never heard of her but I had to google her after seeing that pic! Looks like she is usually a blonde? She's about 10 times hotter as a brunette, as she is in that pic ^^^^:love2


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

jJoe said:


> And off topic but I seen the word Amy Pond in the thread and I think you look like Amy Pond Innamorata


Ha, thanks. :b

Not for long, I'm getting my hair cut.


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

sleepytime said:


> Never heard of her but I had to google her after seeing that pic! Looks like she is usually a blonde? She's about 10 times hotter as a brunette, as she is in that pic ^^^^:love2


Oh yes. Wow. Thanks, it's so hard to find someone who agrees wih me on that. She's orders of magnitude better with the Jill Valentine do.
Imagine how disappointed I was when in the last RE instalment the same actress played the same character... with a different hairstyle. Ugh.

Gosh, I'm sidetracking the thread. Sorry guys!


----------



## iamwhatiam (Mar 23, 2011)

Ciudad Juarez (is that even a city or is a territory?) Or some other Mexican City along the border. Kidnappings, bodies dumped on freeways, missions where the mayor gets assassinated, the fun will never stop!


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Toronto? A Canadian city maybe? That'd be cool...

Tokyo would also be amazing!


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Gta: Gta


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Yeah, somewhere outside of America would be nice. They've done america too many times.

Also, I love looking at a hot computer girl while I go about killing ****, so the option of a female protagonist would be great as well. 

One thing that I hate, hate from the time of San Andreas was that they made the protagonists ultimately good-at-heart who've been done wrong by society/other people/circumstances/etc. I don't want that. I want someone who is a selfish criminal back. Tommy from Vice City was like that, yes he got double crossed but he was a total ******* focussed on crime, same with the mute guy in GTA3. One of the reasons I love the Catalina suggestion as well.  She is irredeemable. CJ from San Andreas was too sympathetic, I didn't play much of GTA4, but Niko was kind of like that too. Need a more hardened criminal as the protagonist.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

There was a GTA London on PS1, it was very cheesy. It'd be good if they could do it better.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I think they should do one in Detroit.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Misanthropic79 said:


> Although I'd like to see it take place outside of the US for a change that's unlikely as a lot of Americans on gaming forums cry "boycott" whenever someone mentions it being done anywhere but America.
> 
> A large number didn't even like Niko 'cause they couldn't understand his accent so I'm gonna keep it realistic and say back to gang-banging in LA for me.


Really? It seems to me like most American's are open to the idea of it being done in a different country. In my opinion the only viable options for American cities are Chicago, San Fransisco, or maybe Miami. The city has to have some kind of gimick which draws people in.

I think it was because Niko was a boring character. Not only that, but the side characters in that game were terrible. Roman, Brucie, and that Jamaican guy were annoying as hell. The only likable character in that entire game was Packie.


----------



## stupiditytries (Jan 10, 2011)

Definitely ****ing, Austria or Oral, Kazakhstan.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

luceo said:


> Gender has NEVER played a role in a game being refused classification in Australia and it never will.
> 
> I'd also like them to avoid doing the whole Italian/American mafia thing again.


You're right, gender has never played a role in a game being bannedin Australia but I wouldn't say it never will because it's happened with movies. My paranoia lies in the continuous trouble Rockstar has with the OFC and the different reactions to the French films "Irreversable" and "Baise-moi".

"Irreversable" has one of the most brutal rape scenes I've ever watched, it's pretty violent and hard to watch even though it's only acting. The victims boyfriend goes on the hunt to exact revenge. It got past the OFC with no problems.

"Baise-moi" instead has females going on the revenge rapage after being raped but because it's females committing the violence our Attorney General had the rating overturned and the movie was banned.

BTW, I agree with your suggestion that the next GTA should avoid the Italian American mafia as it's been done to death and the modern American mafia is a shell of what it once was. They're no longer interesting, they're just a pack of tracksuit wearing psychopaths nowadays.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

mrbojangles said:


> Really? It seems to me like most American's are open to the idea of it being done in a different country. In my opinion the only viable options for American cities are Chicago, San Fransisco, or maybe Miami. The city has to have some kind of gimick which draws people in.
> 
> I think it was because Niko was a boring character. Not only that, but the side characters in that game were terrible. Roman, Brucie, and that Jamaican guy were annoying as hell. The only likable character in that entire game was Packie.


Don't worry I wasn't tarring ALL Americans with the same brush, I said "a lot" not the majority.

I think the majority of American GTA players would still buy a GTA based outside of America but on gaming forums when this subject has come up I'd say around 20% of posters want it to stay in America and of those atleast half claim they wouldn't even play it if it wasn't in the States.

Now GTA 4 is rumoured to have cost about $100 million to develop and my thinking is if Rockstar thought even 5% of revenue would be lost doing a GTA outside the US they wouldn't risk it, the investors would probably hang Dan and Sam from the balcony in the Rockstar foyer and finally let EA buy them out.

I realise this is just conjecture and I hope I'm wrong and we eventually get another GTA outside of America but I just can't see that happening anytime soon.

As for the characters of GTA4, I hear what you're saying as they were rather hit and miss. I actually liked Niko outside of his constant complaining about working for criminals. I found Brucie to be a bit of a douche at first and said to my brother that I hoped Niko would get to kill him after we watched his introductory cutscene but he grew on me in the end and was my favourite friend in the game. He said some funny s**t sometimes and was obviously made to be a joke in and of himself.

I still think the best GTA protagonist was Tommy even though I wasn't a big fan of Vice City itself (not a fan of the 80's). Like Heroin said I found Niko, Luis and Carl complained far too much about killing people when it was basically all they did the whole game.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Like some others, I think a mexican city would work pretty well.

For those who want a GTA in Asia, the GTA-ish game True Crime: Hong Kong will be released next year. It will be published by Square-Enix under a different name.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I remember true crime a bit, I was about 9 when I played it but it was quite good. True crime La i had.


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

A rough South American city. It could have references to films like 'Man on Fire' and 'City of God.' You'd have to be careful not to make it a Just Cause clone. 

But ideally I'd like a GTA/Star Trek cross-over. You could play as an angered Klingon and go around Qo'nos asking women to be your lo'be'vos!


----------



## anti-socialsocialite (May 1, 2011)

theJdogg said:


> Tokyo wouldn't work for me. I visited several times. It's not nearly as exciting as it's portrayed in the animes. It doesn't have as much of a criminal or chaos element as other cities. Miami had coke. San andreas has south central. Tokyo has shinjuku and shinagawa. Not scary places. My vote is for Moscow or Petersburg. Tons of crime, chaos and corruption. Same with rio or mexico city. Beijing, Rome or Amsterdam could be cool too. If it's a stateside game, I geuss that Chicago would be the best choice.


Petersburg, Virginia? If so I live near there and I agree completely.

I think something more like GRAND THEFT SPACESHIP would be cool too though, where you can jack people's spaceships and use them as transport to other planets and have shoot outs with aliens and the intergalactic popo.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

I think he is talking about Saint Petersburg in Russia, which is often referred to as Petersburg. But maybe I am wrong.


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

Genetic Garbage said:


> I think he is talking about Saint Petersburg in Russia, which is often referred to as Petersburg. But maybe I am wrong.


You're right. I'm talking about St. Petersburg, Russia, but i think he was making a joke about his hometown sharing the name. Who's even heard of Petersburg, VA, USA? I haven't, and I live in the same country.


----------



## anti-socialsocialite (May 1, 2011)

theJdogg said:


> You're right. I'm talking about St. Petersburg, Russia, but i think he was making a joke about his hometown sharing the name. Who's even heard of Petersburg, VA, USA? I haven't, and I live in the same country.


I don't live there, I just live nearby. I live closer to Richmond though. Petersburg is a massive dump. xP


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

BasedGod said:


> I don't live there, I just live nearby. I live closer to Richmond though. Petersburg is a massive dump. xP


Ok. I stand corrected. Spiders suck.


----------



## toughrocky (Jun 19, 2011)

Dubai or south Asian countries like Pakistan , India or Sri Lanka ...that would be a completely new thing for gta4


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

How about Kingston, Jamaica.


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)

CynicalOptimist said:


> How about Kingston, Jamaica.


YES! This would be just perfect.


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

^ Glad you agree!  Luv the avatar, BTW....so cute.


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)

Haha thanks, the avatar is from this webcomic http://www.eegra.com/show/sub/do/browse/cat/comics/id/9 (potential trigger warning on the comic).


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

ancient greece


or ****in Anchorage, Alaska.


----------



## anti-socialsocialite (May 1, 2011)

King Moonracer said:


> ancient greece
> 
> or ****in Anchorage, Alaska.


Grand Theft Chariot: Athens


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

I have been following this thread with much interest as GTA has been like heroin to me since the very first _top down view_ version came out all those years ago.
A lot of people are saying London, Rome, Tokyo ect. that would never work, in Europe and Asia the traffic congestion is unbelievable and the streets are as narrow as you'd spend all your time in a traffic jam.
If it was set in a middle eastern country you'd spend all your time driving across deserts and staring at the same dull senery.
It has also been sugested that the main protaginist be female, that reeks of "girl power" in my opinion.
If it is set outside of the US the obvious location is Melbourne Australia, home of the _underbelly_ and one of the most attractive cities in the world.
If it's set inside the US Detroit would be the most obvious city, but a slightly more interesting choose might be Fresno CA.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Girl power? Right, so there should never be a strong female character, because that would be "girl power". That's so incredibly stupid and offensive that I don't even know where to begin.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

Innamorata said:


> Girl power? Right, so there should never be a strong female character, because that would be "girl power". That's so incredibly stupid and offensive that I don't even know where to begin.


So you'd like to see a woman running around a city on a massive crime spree killing people, jacking cars and getting paid to do hits ect. come on i'm all for equality but extremely violent criminals with no respect for the law or human life that's a man's game.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

When I see "GTA" I automatically think greater Toronto area. In fact I clicked this thread thinking it was about some sort of Toronto-area event. So my pick is Mississauga, though I don't play the game.


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

angus said:


> extremely violent criminals with no respect for the law or human life that's a man's game.


Lolwut?
Also, I have the distinct feeling you're taking the game _way_ too literally. Producing statistics (or even just mentioning them in passing) regarding crimes commited by sex of perpetrator will* not *help.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

^ GTA always been about storytelling. It has to be atleast slightly believeable.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

London would be pretty cool imo.


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

leave me alone said:


> ^ GTA always been about storytelling. It has to be atleast slightly believeable.


I can't make heads or tails of that statement. I mean, even if we grant for the sake of argument that two statements may be true by themselves, the second is a non-sequitur from the first. It's like saying, _the sky is blue, hence I must have two hands_.
Half-Life has always been about storytelling, and it's hardly any more realistic than GTA. Also, I'm still not convinced GTA is believable as it is now, but that's a long debate. I'd like to concentrate on the fact that GTA being the game it is, having a main female character would not affect its believability. Or, if it did, its influence would be _orders of magnitude_ smaller than other elements of GTA that set it apart from how things go in real life.
It'd be like pointing at a plastic baloon with the shape of a man, and saying that its nose it's unrealistic.



angus said:


> Europe and Asia the traffic congestion is unbelievable and the streets are as narrow as you'd spend all your time in a traffic jam.


This, on the other hand, is _very_ true. Rome would not work. Downtown Latina, maybe. [politicallyincorrect]I wouldn't mind seeing that bunch of neo-fascists getting mowed down.[/politicallyincorrect]


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I was trying to say, that good GTA plot should be atleast slightly believeable and realistic, as oppose to goofy and over the top (eg. Saints Row 3). Half-life doesnt try to be realistic, its completly different genre.

Female character could be fun, but it wouldnt be as enjoyable IMO. I wouldnt mind if they made a datadisk, something like Episodes from Liberty City, with a female character.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

GTA is a game, it's not meant to be incredibly realistic. I do things in the game that I would never do in real life, because it's a game, it's not real.

Having said that, those guys that said that violence is a man's game, come here and say that to me, and I'll punch you in the face.


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

What about cuba and you could have guantanamo bay on the map?


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

Innamorata said:


> GTA is a game, it's not meant to be incredibly realistic. I do things in the game that I would never do in real life, because it's a game, it's not real.
> 
> Having said that, those guys that said that violence is a man's game, come here and say that to me, and I'll punch you in the face.


AARRRGGG! :door


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Tokyo or Mexico City.


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)

leave me alone said:


> ^ GTA always been about storytelling. It has to be atleast slightly believeable.


No, it really hasn't. The emphasis on story is only a recent thing. For the first game, the story was just a backdrop - an excuse for the action. The protagonists never even had names until Vice City, let alone background stories, motives etc. And the only GTA that has ever attempted to be 'believeable' was GTA IV and it was all the worse because of it.



angus said:


> So you'd like to see a woman running around a city on a massive crime spree killing people, jacking cars and getting paid to do hits ect. come on i'm *all for equality* but extremely violent criminals with no respect for the law or human life *that's a* *man's game*.


Those things I bolded? They can't exist in the same statement for the statement to be true. History would also disagree with you there too.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

^true enough.


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

BasedGod said:


> Grand Theft Chariot: Athens


Lol.

A dream to come true.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

luceo said:


> No, it really hasn't. The emphasis on story is only a recent thing. For the first game, the story was just a backdrop - an excuse for the action. The protagonists never even had names until Vice City, let alone background stories, motives etc. And the only GTA that has ever attempted to be 'believeable' was GTA IV and it was all the worse because of it.


I know. I played all of those. Obviously i meant GTA 3 and onward.

Personally i liked GTA IV, probably the best in the series.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Montreal.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Atlantis


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Vice City redesigned for the IV-era.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Innamorata said:


> Having said that, those guys that said that violence is a man's game, come here and say that to me, and I'll punch you in the face.


This made me laugh. A lot. 

Anyway I'd like to see it in some old European city. Somebody mentioned traffic congestion and tiny narrow streets - good! Driving would be a challenge then, and motorcycles would have an advantage. And it doesn't all have to be this way.. make it a sprawling metropolis cored by some old town, some of the city wall still standing. Add a highway or two and it'd be wide open in places, cramped in others, more interesting than the other GTAs.

Either that or wherever GTA2 took place. I liked the cars and buildings, what one could see of them.


----------



## 25ilucy (Aug 9, 2011)

I think Seattle, Tokyo and London sounds nice. It would be cool to seen a new Miami one also.


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

^ :eek

Is that for real?

edit: Apparently it is.
Looks like it may be Vegas/West Coast.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Tokyo or somrwhere in Hawaii or the slums of India would be interesting.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Trailer next month?
Nice. I thought they was holding this game for PS4 release date tho..

I Kind of hope they are saving it for the PS4 & Xbox720. Would be nice to have graphics running on the upcoming unreal 3 engine & Destruction similar to the frostbite 2 engine. Would be nice to have a open world game with graphics 4x's better then Crysis & Taking a RPG and blowing a hole in the police station and watching it crumble....Or having a gun fight and chipping off pieces of walls they're hiding behind lol.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Lot of people seem to think the font indicates it will be Washington D.C.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

leave me alone said:


> Lot of people seem to think the font indicates it will be Washington D.C.


People are saying that but it indicates nothing as it's clearly made to look like American bank notes. That only indicates it's within America.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Misanthropic79 said:


> People are saying that but it indicates nothing as it's clearly made to look like American bank notes. That only indicates it's within America.


That shouldn't be the reason why.. I mean, GTA always been in America...Well kind of

Vice City=Miami
GTA4=New York
San Andreas=Compton CA

Now That you said bank, I thinking the reason why they pick that font for "5" is because a huge Bank Robbery will happen in at the end/Final Mission of GTA5..Or the main character will be a professional Wealthy bank robber..Something on that matter.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

successful said:


> I think the reason why they pick that font for "5" is because a huge Bank Robbery will happen in at the end of GTA5...Or the main character will be a professional Wealthy bank robber..Something on that matter.


The bank robbery in IV was by far the best mission and a professional bank robber would be kinda cool to play. Some people are saying/hoping it'll be a "Freeway Ricky Ross" style 80's crack fest. Like Dwayne mentions in IV Freeway had WHOLE apartments filled to the brim with bank.

But seriously who cares it's more GTA and aslong as it lets me kill prostitutes and use a baseball bat to extract a refund after I'm sold.:boogie


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

I have read on a german game site that they think the logo indicates that it will play in Las Vegas due to the highlighted green "V" and the style of the word "Five" hinting at a five dollar note.

But who knows? The first trailer will be released next week.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

The first trailer for GTA IV came out 1 year before the game was released. So are we looking to get GTA V for fall 2012? I kinda hope it's sooner than that. I'd like a summer release but maybe that is not realistic idk.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

crsohr said:


> The first trailer for GTA IV came out 1 year before the game was released. So are we looking to get GTA V for fall 2012? I kinda hope it's sooner than that. I'd like a summer release but maybe that is not realistic idk.


*September... Late October or Early November 2012 sounds about right.
They'll want the hype to build up for holiday season 2012.

Summer 2012? no chance in hell but we can hope lol


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

successful said:


> *September... Late October or Early November 2012 sounds about right.
> They'll want the hype to build up for holiday season 2012.
> 
> Summer 2012? no chance in hell but we can hope lol


Not necessarily no chance, it could happen. R* were advertising for voice actors atleast 6 months ago (from memory) which means the script must've been near completion and the graphics/physics will carry over from IV.

The release dates between GTA 3 and Vice City were around 1 year btw.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

San Andreas it is. Good choice.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

leave me alone said:


> San Andreas it is. Good choice.


You've seen the trailer I take it? I'm trying to watch it but it keeps saying "server busy" so everyone and their grandmother is trying too. I had the exact same problem with the first trailer for IV.

New GTA trailers seem to grind the system to a halt. F**K!


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

The entire trailer I was expecting my cousin to pop out of nowhere to ask me if I want to go bowling. 

Naw, I kid :b


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

The whole trailer is shown in games engine it seems. Some parts are pretty impressive.

Also, bad news for folks that wanted a girl as main protagonist.


----------

